# '89 Specialized Rock Combo



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Just picked this up... appears to be all original besides the saddle and tape. Definitely a size too big (when it comes to standover - though oddly enough I'm not stretched on it at all - it's quite comfortable). It should serve me well as a light touring/rail trail bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

3 sizes too big.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no doubt it's big. But I couldn't pass up the chance to pick it up.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice. Specialized sized them at 17, 19.5 and 22. Is that the 22? What's the top tube measurement? Stand over? I haven't seen one in person, and the info online is limited. I'd think the 22 would be the right fit for me but I worry that the top tube is too long.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> Nice. Specialized sized them at 17, 19.5 and 22. Is that the 22? What's the top tube measurement? Stand over? I haven't seen one in person, and the info online is limited. I'd think the 22 would be the right fit for me but I worry that the top tube is too long.


This one is a 19, top tube is 22.75 or so.

After a ride, it's definitely the wrong size for me. I have to learn to control my impulses when around cool vintage rides that aren't in my size. Anybody have a 17" Rock Comp that is too small for them?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Two in the last month? Have been looking for a 17" for years. One day...


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm sure you saw my thread below. Finished my "rebuild" on Friday night. It's a 17"

Not for sale though - sorry!



















Took a few liberties with the rebuild:

Halfway through:


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa. I actually didn't see your thread (I'm not too active on these boards). Looks like its in great shape. I'm envious that you have a 17"! What kind of riding do you use it for?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would bet it's a 22in which makes it easier to sell. There is a shortage of big bikes.


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the 22"

I would need a step ladder and stirrups to mount this thing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

They measured like old ibises it seems, where an 18 in had a massive head tube.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

nimesq said:


> Whoa. I actually didn't see your thread (I'm not too active on these boards). Looks like its in great shape. I'm envious that you have a 17"! What kind of riding do you use it for?


Well, so far I've done one 25 mile road/gravel ride on mine and a bunch of around town errands. I picked this up because

1. I was always intrigued by them, and they are pretty freakin' rare
2. I wanted something that was cool, and at the same time would be totally at home locked up downtown without freaking out about it (mine does have more than it's fair share of chips and little rusty spots here and there)
3. My only other bikes are a singlespeed '95-ish Slingshot and a Surly Big Dummy cargo bike. This is a good tweener

The position even with the shorter reach Midge bars is still pretty agressive - more road/cx bike than all day comfort in-the-drops, and the steering is quite quick. Even though the thing is heavy, it's quite fun to ride and changes direction quickly - the BB is still only 11" high with 26x1.9 SpeedMax tires (about the biggest that fit with any sort of clearance) mounted.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is some more info from ssmike:










As an FYI, this is one of those threads where it's borderline spam but given that the OP is new and he isn't outright offering it for sale here, let's keep it that way and behind the scene. It's a pity to remove threads. Personally, I don't like doing it. OP, if you can just keep the fact that it's for sale on the DL, that would be great appreciated. Check out the stickies on forum rules above.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

More info I've culled here (no need to repost):

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retr...zed-rock-combo-500-a-984372.html#post12122919


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> As an FYI, this is one of those threads where it's borderline spam but given that the OP is new and he isn't outright offering it for sale here, let's keep it that way and behind the scene. It's a pity to remove threads. Personally, I don't like doing it. OP, if you can just keep the fact that it's for sale on the DL, that would be great appreciated. Check out the stickies on forum rules above.


My mistake, I edited my post accordingly. Thank you for the heads up.

fatchanceti - I was also surprised at how quick the steering was, especially given that the bike is on the big side for me. I still need to run new cables, tape, and take it on a proper ride to get a real feel for it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nimesq said:


> My mistake, I edited my post accordingly. Thank you for the heads up.
> 
> fatchanceti - I was also surprised at how quick the steering was, especially given that the bike is on the big side for me. I still need to run new cables, tape, and take it on a proper ride to get a real feel for it.


Thanks, I appreciate it!

If you do a google search for rock combos, quite a few people have them. You should try to figure out if you can make a trade with a few guys as several of the threads are old so maybe they're willing. I think kb11 has a 17'?


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

You could probably even merge this thread with mine - consolidation! (or merge mine with this one)


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm cool with a big Rock Combo thread merge!

Also, I would be up for a trade in the future. First I need to get this one sorted out obviously.. looks like basic maintenance wasn't a priority with the PO


----------



## nimesq (Sep 4, 2014)

Ran some new cables, threw on a pair of Kenda Kwests, adjusted and degreased everything, added a rack and the most obnoxious/cheap panniers and grip tape I can find. Just need to toss on some proper pedals.

The Rock Combos are ass-heavy to begin with... I might need wheelie bars when I take this on the rail-trails this weekend. 

Bonus Bonty pics too.


----------

